# Breakfast with Le Cordon Bleu



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

By. Margcata

Though this is not an enormous edition, the 36 recipes in this published work are certainly sure to please and break the early morning monotony.

The French Toast with Berry Coulis, The Eggs Benedict, The Kippers, The Snoked Salmon with homemade bagels and The Waffles are just few of the options. Of course, I am in Zürich helping out with the chore of providing two 6 year old twin boys with Breakfast, this edition has certainly come in handy.

The French Toast recipe is lovely, and instead of milk, I improvised with Egg Nog ( dipped the freshly made Bakery Raisin Bread in the Egg Nog ), to the boys´ delight ! 

The recipes are simple and have " prep instructions " in the back  and   phenomenal photographs too with a little history on each of the dishes.

This edition is part of a series as well featuring: Chocolate with Le Cordon Bleu, Sauces with Cordon Bleu, Winter Recipes with Le Cordon Bleu and Appetisers with Le Cordon Bleu.

Published by: Le Cordon Bleu Cooking School.

Happy Holidays,

Margcata.


----------

